# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for April 2018 >>



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello Guys! 

Lets see join here to discuss how the rounds will go in April. 

Share you points, anzsco and DOE. 

May the ITA be with you!

Good luck!

:bathbaby:


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

263111, 70 points, DOE 22nd Nov

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111, 70 points, DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Impressive results! 

All the best!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

23211 70 points. DoE 27th November. Hopefully I'll get in next couple of rounds as in last round non pro rata was invited into 24th November. Fingers crossed 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hopefully, lets see.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys please share your details.


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111, 70 points, DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


excellent result and great u kept up that spirit


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

spvds said:


> excellent result and great u kept up that spirit


"Never give up, never back down" : that's the matra. Keep the chin up and face whatever comes at you.

Completed 10 kms in 50 minutes today.










EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

233914, 65 points , DOE 28 Jan 2018

PTE 10
Experience 10
Education 15
Age 30

189: no response
190: NSW no response
190: VIC responded, application under assessment.

For 189, Not expecting an invitation in this century. 

Missed PTE twice by one mark. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

ANZSCO: 233513
Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age Points - 30
Education Points - 15 + Australian Study (5) = 20
English Points - 20
Total - 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys the next round is on the 4th of April right?


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Secondary School Teacher - 241411

Age 27 years: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Study Exp: 5 points
NAATI: 5 points
English: 10 points [ IELTS L/R/S/W 8/8.5/8/7]

Total: 65/ 70 for 190NSW

Hoping it's not gonna be another 300 invititation round on 4th April.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

233511 Industrial Engineer - 70 points
DOE 08.02.2018

Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
English PTE: 20 points


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Waoo.. your dedication is clearly visible.. congratulations and good luck for further process.



braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111, 70 points, DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

i strongly believe now that 70 points will be a new proper threshold, and it will drive points higher...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i strongly believe now that 70 points will be a new proper threshold, and it will drive points higher...


Hi mate,
Do you believe if the ceilings remain the same from July, there will be still a requirement of min 70 points as of July?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i strongly believe now that 70 points will be a new proper threshold, and it will drive points higher...


I too believe, 70 is going to be the new entry criteria. We have seen this in Accountants, soon we will see this in other occupations as well.

Waiting for my points to touch 70 by October. Hoping for no drastic changes in between


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261311
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 29 Dec 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age Points - 30
Education Points - 15 
English Points - 10
Experience - 10
Partner skills - 5
Total - 70


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111, 70 points, DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Hope you’ve registered with MyImmiTracker


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi guys, if your new here first thing you got to do is go to MyImmiTracker website and make an account and add your case because the stats will help with calculation/projections. 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

************ said:


> Hi guys, if your new here first thing you got to do is go to MyImmiTracker website and make an account and add your case because the stats will help with calculation/projections.
> 
> Cheers


Exactly!
it helps to give an educated estimate of the situation


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i strongly believe now that 70 points will be a new proper threshold, and it will drive points higher...


Only if invites never go back up. If 70 pointers become regularly invited again in the 189, most will go with that leaving plenty of 190 spots for 65 pointers.

Edit: I thought this was the 190 thread, my mistake. I'd say there probably will be a good chance 65 pointers will no longer be invited for 189. But that all depends on if home affairs raises invite numbers again.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

jutomo said:


> Secondary School Teacher - 241411
> 
> Age 27 years: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


I don't think so. &0 pointers don't stand a chance in the near future as well. Its not happening. I think its the new 65 where we have to wait for months together to see an invite. It is sure going to be another 300 round, or just we need to pray they don't reduce this to 150 or a bare minimum.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkrajnov said:


> Only if invites never go back up. If 70 pointers become regularly invited again in the 189, most will go with that leaving plenty of 190 spots for 65 pointers.
> 
> Edit: I thought this was the 190 thread, my mistake. I'd say there probably will be a good chance 65 pointers will no longer be invited for 189. But that all depends on if home affairs raises invite numbers again.


agree, lets see in July, i don't think we will see any changes soon.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi

While lodging the pr application, should I fill the form 80 and form 1221? Will form 80 alone do the purpose?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tulasi said:


> Hi
> 
> While lodging the pr application, should I fill the form 80 and form 1221? Will form 80 alone do the purpose?
> 
> Thank you


In fact both forms are voluntary 

But Most members fill both

Cheers


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

newbienz said:


> tulasi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 263111
EOI: 5th Dec 2017
Age: 30
PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Exp: 10

Total: 65/70

Planning for Spouse points claim to make it 70/75 - do you see any chance for me?

TIA


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys,

Will I get invite in April? I have been waiting for 189 for two and half years researching and analyzing. Should I jump to 190 out of haste?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Will I get invite in April? I have been waiting for 189 for two and half years researching and analyzing. Should I jump to 190 out of haste?
> 
> ...




Absolutely! If you wanna secure an invite quicker, go with 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> Absolutely! If you wanna secure an invite quicker, go with 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had always wanted to keep my options open and hence 189. I never wanted 190. I would be hurting myself even more if I don't secure 189 :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I had always wanted to keep my options open and hence 189. I never wanted 190. I would be hurting myself even more if I don't secure 189 :Cry: :Cry:




Well it’s all about choices and priority. Ask yourself what you really want. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> Well it’s all about choices and priority. Ask yourself what you really want. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only 189 and only 189. I hope I stand a chance


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> It's only 189 and only 189. I hope I stand a chance


I see the first EOI was in 2016 Feb, Did you do your ACS part again as its only valid for 2 years?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

NewHomeAU said:


> I see the first EOI was in 2016 Feb, Did you do your ACS part again as its only valid for 2 years?


Yes that's right


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Yes that's right


i hope you get your 189 soon. All the best............


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Well it’s all about choices and priority. Ask yourself what you really want. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SC190 is good. I can't complaint, its 2 years in NSW then I am free to do what I like all over AUS, not that I am planning to move outside of Sydney...


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> SC190 is good. I can't complaint, its 2 years in NSW then I am free to do what I like all over AUS, not that I am planning to move outside of Sydney...


Is it true that for 190, as soon as visa is granted you need to move in to NSW? Do we even get time to give 2 months notice to current offshore employer? 

I think for 189, you can take your time.. Directly landing without a job and with job hunting in current market can eat up your expenses for 2-3 months.

Any thoughts on that? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Is it true that for 190, as soon as visa is granted you need to move in to NSW? Do we even get time to give 2 months notice to current offshore employer?
> 
> I think for 189, you can take your time.. Directly landing without a job and with job hunting in current market can eat up your expenses for 2-3 months.
> 
> ...




You need to land within timeframes of your IED. 

State does not regulate this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys share your scores and anzscos here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

261313 75 pointer DOE 20/03/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> 261313 75 pointer DOE 20/03/2018




Hopefully next round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully next round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey. This delay sometime make me to feel panic whether even with 75 will I get invite or not. Looks like next round is not possible with the rate at which they are moving queues


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Is it true that for 190, as soon as visa is granted you need to move in to NSW? Do we even get time to give 2 months notice to current offshore employer?
> 
> I think for 189, you can take your time.. Directly landing without a job and with job hunting in current market can eat up your expenses for 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


There is no such requirements in the 190 visa
Just Make sure that you activate your visa before IED expires

Then Take your time to settle your affairs in your home country and then migrate permanently to NSW
I presume your 2 years commitment would start from the date you migrate permanently, and not from the date of visa grant if there is a considerable gap between the 2

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There is no such requirements in the 190 visa
> 
> Just Make sure that you activate your visa before IED expires
> 
> ...




Time starts after landing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks Andrey. This delay sometime make me to feel panic whether even with 75 will I get invite or not. Looks like next round is not possible with the rate at which they are moving queues




I think with 75 you are more or less secured, maybe not the next but soon. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi
Someone kindly help me to understand this issue. I have submitted my EOI in August 2017 with 65 points. Yesterday I got a message that my EOI is updated. My point is reduced to 60. But only change was in no of year of experience. ACS has considered my experience starting from Jan 2006 and I have started my work in Australia from 29th March 2016. My experience point outside Australia got updated to 10 points which was earlier 15.
If anyone has any idea about this, kindly help me to understand this changes.
Thank You


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jascha said:


> Hi
> Someone kindly help me to understand this issue. I have submitted my EOI in August 2017 with 65 points. Yesterday I got a message that my EOI is updated. My point is reduced to 60. But only change was in no of year of experience. ACS has considered my experience starting from Jan 2006 and I have started my work in Australia from 29th March 2016. My experience point outside Australia got updated to 10 points which was earlier 15.
> If anyone has any idea about this, kindly help me to understand this changes.
> Thank You




Age? 
Points for previous employment should from the past 10 years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Time starts after landing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I'm confused a bit. So the two years starts from the date of my first entry is it? So there is no way I can come back finish my notice period offshore after doing my initial entry? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm confused a bit. So the two years starts from the date of my first entry is it? So there is no way I can come back finish my notice period offshore after doing my initial entry?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




Not sure how did you conclude that. 

You can land and return, then comeback to AU and spend 2 years in the state...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Age?
> Points for previous employment should from the past 10 years?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My age is 44 started from December. So do I need to change the considering year of experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jascha said:


> My age is 44 started from December. So do I need to change the considering year of experience?




I cant be certain, i guess you gained points for AU employment while lost for overseas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant be certain, i guess you gained points for AU employment while lost for overseas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't the points breakdown in the EOI application going to give the clarity?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Ain't the points breakdown in the EOI application going to give the clarity?




Well, i cant check what someone has entered  i assume the its the employment as it considers only 10 years for 15 points. 

if overseas decreased while AU didnt yet got to 1 year then overall for a bit will be decreased by 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, i cant check what someone has entered  i assume the its the employment as it considers only 10 years for 15 points.
> 
> if overseas decreased while AU didnt yet got to 1 year then overall for a bit will be decreased by 5 points
> 
> ...



Ha ha Andrey my statement was not intended but a generalized one.

Guess the person can easily see from the breakdown and then we would all have the answer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Ha ha Andrey my statement was not intended but a generalized one.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the person can easily see from the breakdown and then we would all have the answer.




He he ) yes)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry, These are the details.

I have initially submitted my EOI with 65 points, by claimimg points for experience from year JAN-2006. I started working in Australia from 29 Mar2016

I had 15 points for overseas experience and 5 points for Australian experience.
But on 29 Mar 2018(completed 2 years of experience in Australia), my EOI got updated to 60 points. Years of overseas experience was reduced to 10 points.
(points for 5 to 8 years experience)
I had not put the end date for current experience in my EOI as I am still working in the same company in the same position.

Can anyone explain me what may be the reason for reduction of points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jascha said:


> Sorry, These are the details.
> 
> I have initially submitted my EOI with 65 points, by claimimg points for experience from year JAN-2006. I started working in Australia from 29 Mar2016
> 
> ...




For Overseas employment you get:

3 y - 5 points
5 y - 10 points 
10 y - 15 points 

For AU

1 y - 5 
3 y - 10 
5 y - 15 

You get decreased for overseas from 15 to 10 

But

You didnt yet gain for AU from 5 to 10 points as only have 2 years of work exp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> For Overseas employment you get:
> 
> 3 y - 5 points
> 5 y - 10 points
> ...


Isn't that unfair?
Because for one year in Australia I have got 15 for overseas and 5 for Australia.
When my experience is increased my points are reduced. Is that normal?

Is there any way to solve this?


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Jascha said:


> Isn't that unfair?
> Because for one year in Australia I have got 15 for overseas and 5 for Australia.
> When my experience is increased my points are reduced. Is that normal?
> 
> Is there any way to solve this?


I will be able to apply for PR only till December as my age will be 45.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jascha said:


> Isn't that unfair?
> Because for one year in Australia I have got 15 for overseas and 5 for Australia.
> When my experience is increased my points are reduced. Is that normal?
> 
> Is there any way to solve this?



Time claimed can be from both experience in Australia and from overseas, however are counted separately. You can claim 3 years from overseas experience and 1 year in Australia to give you 10 points (5+5), but you cannot combine 2 years overseas and 1 year Australia to get you 3 years. 

*Experience can only be claimed from the 10 years preceding your application*

These are the rules.


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Time claimed can be from both experience in Australia and from overseas, however are counted separately. You can claim 3 years from overseas experience and 1 year in Australia to give you 10 points (5+5), but you cannot combine 2 years overseas and 1 year Australia to get you 3 years.
> 
> *Experience can only be claimed from the 10 years preceding your application*
> 
> These are the rules.


So it looks like everyone who claims 15 points for overseas loses points when they have 2 years experience in Australia


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jascha said:


> So it looks like everyone who claims 15 points for overseas loses points when they have 2 years experience in Australia


no. You can only claim overseas employment points for the past 10 years...


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any idea whether there will be any rounds tomorrow considering today is Easter holiday in Australia?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Any idea whether there will be any rounds tomorrow considering today is Easter holiday in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk




It's not a big deal for them to handle 300 invitations per round so I believe there will be a round tomorrow night regardless of an update on official page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Is there an invitation round today? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Round is fast approaching, lets see!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Fingers crossed 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Lots of people are watching out for the rounds, waiting for points to come down or trying to increase them. 

There is a lot of competition, and the fact is with 300 ITAs rounds, the score will keep raising.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Only few round remain till July, so not much of a wait really. 

What expects us after.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys please share your points, DOE and anzsco for reference purposes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

For those who are looking for an info, Skill Select info on previous rounds etc.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

ANZSCO: 233513
Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 18 DEC 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age Points - 30
Education Points - 15 + Australian Study (5) = 20
English Points - 10
NAATI Points - 5
Overseas Working Experience - 5
Total - 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eddy He said:


> ANZSCO: 233513
> Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
> Type: Subclass 189
> EOI DOE: 18 DEC 2017
> ...


They are somewhere mid-november with 70 pointers for your occupation. Either this or the next 1-2 rounds defo.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> They are somewhere mid-november with 70 pointers for your occupation. Either this or the next 1-2 rounds defo.


You look more optimistic than me. I think I will get invited in June. Anyway, I going fighting for PTE with four 79s now!!!


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

ANZSCO: 233411
Points Breakdown: 70 (age 30, pte 20, study 20)
EOI DOE: 4th Jan 2018
Thanks


----------



## superjohn (Mar 17, 2018)

261313, 75points, March 14th EOI, finger crossed


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Any update? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Eddy He said:


> You look more optimistic than me. I think I will get invited in June. Anyway, I going fighting for PTE with four 79s now!!!


Hi buddy,
I´m also within 2335 group with 70 points.
Why do you want to take PTE if you can get your invite in June?


ANZSCO: 233511
Occupation: Industrial Engineer 
Total: 70 points for subclass 189
DOE: 08 FEB 2018


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Invited.. Got 189.. Woohoo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kiasuvivek said:


> Invited.. Got 189.. Woohoo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Congosssss party hard. A day to remember forever in your life. Yayyy invite is happening.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy,
> I´m also within 2335 group with 70 points.
> Why do you want to take PTE if you can get your invite in June?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I might get you confused. My PTE scores now are four 65s which can get 10 points added. If I can improve my English by obtaining four 79s in PTE, meaning that I can get 20 points. This 10 points will make me 80 points.


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Eddy He said:


> Sorry, I might get you confused. My PTE scores now are four 65s which can get 10 points added. If I can improve my English by obtaining four 79s in PTE, meaning that I can get 20 points. This 10 points will make me 80 points.


I mean If do not want to wait until June, I have to take PTE to obtain another 10 points. Waiting is kill!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Eddy He said:


> I mean If do not want to wait until June, I have to take PTE to obtain another 10 points. Waiting is kill!


Understand very well but PTE is killing more))
Good luck buddy!!


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Understand very well but PTE is killing more))
> Good luck buddy!!


Now I am jealous of your achievement in PTE. 

Good luck, buddy! Hope we can get invited soon.


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

Got invited..
Internal auditor 80 points doe 1 feb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Any 2613 75ers?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Eddy He said:


> Now I am jealous of your achievement in PTE.
> 
> Good luck, buddy! Hope we can get invited soon.


jealous?!)) I took PTE 7 times to get 79+ although I scored 65+ in my first attempt..
And still no invite.. I must be jealous because you can still increase your points and me not;-)


----------



## dolapo_olatunbosun (Mar 20, 2018)

Invited
DOE 2nd Dec 2017
70 Points Civil Engineer


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Invited.
Details in signature


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Visa 189 
Occupation - Production Engineer - 233513
EoI Lodged - Date of Effect - 24 March 2018
65 Points
30 - Age
15 - Bachelor
20 - PTE (S90, R90, W89, L84)


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey guys, I got invitation today.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Hey guys, I got invitation today.




Points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Now I hope I stand a chance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Now I hope I stand a chance




Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Any invitation for 263111 Computers Network and Systems engineer ?? if yes then plz reply with points breakdown..


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi guys,

After months of waiting, i have finally received my 189 invitation! DOI 28 November 2017, 70 points chemical engineering ANZSCO 233111.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yuwee92 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> After months of waiting, i have finally received my 189 invitation! DOI 28 November 2017, 70 points chemical engineering ANZSCO 233111.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

So there is no one from 2613 ?
Woow 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> So there is no one from 2613 ?
> Woow
> 
> 
> ...




Kasun have a look at post #93


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

These small rounds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Ptera said:


> jealous?!)) I took PTE 7 times to get 79+ although I scored 65+ in my first attempt..
> And still no invite.. I must be jealous because you can still increase your points and me not;-)


Yes, you are right. So it's my turn to kill myself now (with crying smiles).


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ANZSCO - 261312

EOI SC 189- March 7, 2018 - 75 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> ANZSCO - 261312
> 
> 
> 
> EOI SC 189- March 7, 2018 - 75 points




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, 

I have updated my EOI in Nov 2017 with 60 points and from May 2018 additional 5 points will be added for my experience so here my question is will the DOE changes after adding 5 points for my experience ? ? ?

If no, what are the chances of getting invited for software engg with 65 points.

Also i applied for NSW and VIC with 65 points(Applied in Dec 2017) and from may it would be 70 points.


Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my EOI in Nov 2017 with 60 points and from May 2018 additional 5 points will be added for my experience so here my question is will the DOE changes after adding 5 points for my experience ? ? ?
> 
> ...


With 65 points for 2613XX, it looks impossible. Even if you get state sponsorship, going by the trend, 70 points is not enough. Try to increase your points, if possible.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> pradu143 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Will my DOE changes after adding points for my experience?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

pradu143 said:


> Will my DOE changes after adding points for my experience?


DOE will change every time when there is increase or decrease in points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradu143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my EOI in Nov 2017 with 60 points and from May 2018 additional 5 points will be added for my experience so here my question is will the DOE changes after adding 5 points for my experience ? ? ?
> 
> ...




Yes. Doe will change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Apologies, my question not related to this thread. 
I saw in other thread, people saying that 261313(SE) occupation removed from 489 occupation lists. 
Does that mean we cannot lodge an EOI for FSC in 261313 anymore?
Someone plz help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnilesh (Jul 19, 2010)

KasunTharaka said:


> Apologies, my question not related to this thread.
> I saw in other thread, people saying that 261313(SE) occupation removed from 489 occupation lists.
> Does that mean we cannot lodge an EOI for FSC in 261313 anymore?
> Someone plz help.
> ...


Where did you get that info?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

bnilesh said:


> Where did you get that info?




In NSW thread couple of posts were there saying that people who applied 489 have received a mail saying that SE removed from 489. 
Don’t know the fact exactly. Thats y im asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

If you applied for 189, 190 and 489 visa, and has just got an email from skillselect please go to update and unclick 489 visa. You are no longer eligible to apply three visa in same skillselect. So remove 489 from same skillselect with 190 and 189 asap. Your doe will not change.


----------

